

Show HN: Visual Studio Refactoring Essentials - alexzeitler
http://vsrefactoringessentials.com/

======
alexzeitler
VS Refactoring Essentials is an open source extension for Visual Studio 2015
that provides refactorings, analyzers and quick fixes for your C# and VB.NET
code.

------
junto
Is this an FxCop / Stylecop alternative or a Reshrper alternative?

~~~
alexzeitler
FxCop was analyzing IL to come up with suggestions to code smell (which very
much broke down when the compilers started generating state machines for eg
async/await). Roslyn-based analyzers do this on source code. Thus they work
great in finding code issues.

That is one part of Refactoring Essentials. The other part is refactorings,
and yes, that is very much like Resharper. (StyleCop is not something we do
today)

